# DHacks DNP and t3



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Just received my order. Quick question.... Im currently full of cold and fever. How long after clearing this would you wait till you start the DNP?

Also he sent some samples of dark blue pills. Anyone know what they are?

Cheers


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

durhamlad said:


> Just received my order. Quick question.... Im currently full of cold and fever. How long after clearing this would you wait till you start the DNP?
> 
> Also he sent some samples of dark blue pills. Anyone know what they are?
> 
> Cheers


The pills are probably powerstack or ultraburn , similar to eca I've got the powerstack which are a darkish blue ,, The Dnp will warm you up , probably do you some good just start on 125 and see how you get on


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Just had an email they are power stack


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

id personally wait untill your fever has subsided and your back training 100 %


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Started the stuff today. 125mg dnp and 50mcg t3 - I can feel the effects of carbs on dnp already! Day one! 8 hours in lol dread to think what Ill be like on 250mg in 5 days time lol


----------



## DJordan (Mar 14, 2014)

Im about to order from the new Dhacks page but have some concerns whether its legit due to the simplicity of it, i know you cant post a link to the page you used but is there any way you can confirm its the same one im planning on using? Thankyou


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

DJordan said:


> Im about to order from the new Dhacks page but have some concerns whether its legit due to the simplicity of it, i know you cant post a link to the page you used but is there any way you can confirm its the same one im planning on using? Thankyou


I didnt use a web page


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Well after only 6 days Im down 7kg


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> Well after only 6 days Im down 7kg


Good weight loss in that short time.. Are you still using 125mcg daily ?


----------



## DJordan (Mar 14, 2014)

Did you email Dhacks directly or use a third party?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

B.I.G said:


> Good weight loss in that short time.. Are you still using 125mcg daily ?


Just upped it to 250mg tonight before I went swimming. But up until 5pm tonight Ive been on 125mg daily in the morning with 50mcg t3  Sweating my nuts off at work though haha


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

DJordan said:


> Did you email Dhacks directly or use a third party?


Email him directly mate


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

durhamlad said:


> Just upped it to 250mg tonight before I went swimming. But up until 5pm tonight Ive been on 125mg daily in the morning with 50mcg t3  Sweating my nuts off at work though haha


Just goes to show that other thread where he reckons hes gonna do a gram ed is full of ****

theres no way u could handle it


----------



## DJordan (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice one thanks


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

stevieboy100 said:


> Just goes to show that other thread where he reckons hes gonna do a gram ed is full of ****
> 
> theres no way u could handle it


Exactly mate if its properly dosed theres no way you could run 1g and not end up in hospital. Im going to bump this in a weeks time to 375mg then that will be my max I reckon. At that dose I reckon Ill need to drop it about 9 days before my trip to Egypt to get it out my system before the really hot weather hits me? I could be wrong on that half life though. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

durhamlad said:


> Exactly mate if its properly dosed theres no way you could run 1g and not end up in hospital. Im going to bump this in a weeks time to 375mg then that will be my max I reckon. At that dose I reckon Ill need to drop it about 9 days before my trip to Egypt to get it out my system before the really hot weather hits me? I could be wrong on that half life though. Can anyone confirm?


i was running 250/350 for last six weeks just came off monday gonna start a 10 week blast of test + dbol with low carb high protein + t3

lost a lot of fat while cruising on 250mg test e e10d

still not as low bf as i want but some loose skin now and want to tighten up


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I might try it at 125mcg a day. I already run t3 daily so might add this to try.

Do you get a lot hotter?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

B.I.G said:


> I might try it at 125mcg a day. I already run t3 daily so might add this to try.
> 
> Do you get a lot hotter?


Yes but only when in a hot environment


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> Yes but only when in a hot environment


Just my luck that it's just getting hot then :lol:


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

B.I.G said:


> Just my luck that it's just getting hot then :lol:


I work in a pool environment mate Im talking 32 c plus :lol:


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Im running dhacks dnp. Started at 125 for a week to test tolerance then bumped upto 250. Good **** sweating loads and hqve a litttle shortness of breath. One week to go and am down about 9lbs total.


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

is that yellow magic the same stuff? (changed name)? the email i have for hacks doesnt work


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry I have my dates and timings messed up - just looked at when I posted on here and how long ive been running this combo and its only seven days today - im a nugget :lol:

Anyway I weighed myself this morning Im down to 98kg started at 107.6kg - this stuff, only slightly reduced cals and very gentle cardio are working wonders! Im proper chuffed! I couldnt hack 250mg per day though only lasted one day on that amount, had to drop it back to 125mg. I got severe muscle tiredness, headaches and pain in my back and left lower side of my chest. Not sure if that was just electrolyte and dehydration related? Maybe someone else could give some ideas? Combined with working in a pool environment 32 degrees c, I was in agony even thought I was blasting through about 7litres of water a day, with added electrolytes every other shakerful of water.


----------



## DJordan (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for the help, ordered Monday got it today, was planning on starting at 125mg and upping to 250mg after first week but might stick at 125 now after reading your results and side effects. Are you lifting at the moment? if so how is that going? any issues with cardio? what antioxidants are you using?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

DJordan said:


> Thanks for the help, ordered Monday got it today, was planning on starting at 125mg and upping to 250mg after first week but might stick at 125 now after reading your results and side effects. Are you lifting at the moment? if so how is that going? any issues with cardio? what antioxidants are you using?


Ive just been swimming mate - going back to the weights later today


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

durhamlad said:


> Just received my order. Quick question.... Im currently full of cold and fever. How long after clearing this would you wait till you start the DNP?
> 
> Also he sent some samples of dark blue pills. Anyone know what they are?
> 
> Cheers


Got the exact same yesterday, wont be doing them for another few weeks once this blast is over! The dnp looks leathal!!


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

stevieboy100 said:


> i was running 250/350 for last six weeks just came off monday gonna start a 10 week blast of test + dbol with low carb high protein + t3
> 
> lost a lot of fat while cruising on 250mg test e e10d
> 
> still not as low bf as i want but some loose skin now and want to tighten up


Would u not have kept the test dose higher while on the dnp?


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

johnnymctrance said:


> Would u not have kept the test dose higher while on the dnp?


250 pharm test every 10 days mate is plenty for cruising dnp wont eat your muscle away at that dose anyway and is musclesparing


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

stevieboy100 said:


> 250 pharm test every 10 days mate is plenty for cruising dnp wont eat your muscle away at that dose anyway and is musclesparing


I was planning on doing 250mg every 5 days! there is alot of conflicting info going around! i have heard that dnp is anti catabolic though just wasnt sure how much so!


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

So weight loss has stalled last two days and Im feeling bloated. Does the water drop off quick when u finish using dnp? Was thinking of using a bit of lasix to drop the water faster?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

durhamlad said:


> So weight loss has stalled last two days and Im feeling bloated. Does the water drop off quick when u finish using dnp? Was thinking of using a bit of lasix to drop the water faster?


Water retention and bloating is common on DNP, in fact for some people like me, I'd be more surprised if I was losing throughout DNP

It will clear when the majority of DNP has left the body around Days 5-7

Don't run Lasix, a large amount of DNP will still be in your body. It's like using Lasix now... very dangerous


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

durhamlad said:


> Just received my order. Quick question.... Im currently full of cold and fever. How long after clearing this would you wait till you start the DNP?
> 
> Also he sent some samples of dark blue pills. Anyone know what they are?
> 
> Cheers


My power stack are white with dhacks printed on them, were a previous batch blue?


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sustanation said:


> My power stack are white with dhacks printed on them, were a previous batch blue?


yep most of the tabs are now white - my anadrol , t3 , dmaa are all white


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

So my throat is now killing me but the sweating has dropped off, I increased the dose by half a tab yesterday, will start with one tab am on tab early evening from now on and see how I go 

Anyone else get really sore throats on dnp?


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

durhamlad said:


> So my throat is now killing me but the sweating has dropped off, I increased the dose by half a tab yesterday, will start with one tab am on tab early evening from now on and see how I go
> 
> Anyone else get really sore throats on dnp?


Nah mate not the dnp sore throat is usually the t3

Cant say ive had a really sore throat off it though, usually just uncomfortable when i swallow and thats when ive been running the t3 at 50mcg ed but im still on the old yellow dhacks and heard they are are bit overdosed - dunno how true this is


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone ever feel like the effects wear off when on a certain dose. All the sweating has gone! I miss my sweat lol is this normal? Should I bump the dose?


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

durhamlad said:


> Anyone ever feel like the effects wear off when on a certain dose. All the sweating has gone! I miss my sweat lol is this normal? Should I bump the dose?


Diggy says you can't build up Tolerance though i've read differently in conciliator and 1930's studies. Perhaps it's the body's ability to handle the dnp better is what's happening, so you have less sides but dnp is doing the exact same job? So no reason to up the dose just so you can "feel" it?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i had this, did one week at 125, then after about 8 days of 250 and felt this. the effects dont wear off per se as the body doesnt build up a tolerance but all the same i felt this too


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

My throat is now killing and I've caught yet another cold. Reduced the t3 to 25mcg. Heard conflicting reports that dnp lowers your immune system. Anyone give some info on this please? On the plus side I'm now 22 pounds down but look flat even eating carbs.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

durhamlad said:


> My throat is now killing and I've caught yet another cold. Reduced the t3 to 25mcg. Heard conflicting reports that dnp lowers your immune system. Anyone give some info on this please? On the plus side I'm now 22 pounds down but look flat even eating carbs.


How long u been on it and what dose dnp ?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

durhamlad said:


> My throat is now killing and I've caught yet another cold. Reduced the t3 to 25mcg. Heard conflicting reports that dnp lowers your immune system. Anyone give some info on this please? On the plus side I'm now 22 pounds down but look flat even eating carbs.


I thought that it makes you less prone to illness as your body temperature is elevated

Why have you reduced the T3 to 25mcg?

Well done on the weight loss so far


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

reza85 said:


> How long u been on it and what dose dnp ?


Been on since the 10th March but had a couple of days off when I was away from home - so all told about 14 days. Been using 125mg am for the first week and a bit. Now on 125mg am and again early evening.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Echo said:


> I thought that it makes you less prone to illness as your body temperature is elevated
> 
> Why have you reduced the T3 to 25mcg?
> 
> Well done on the weight loss so far


See thats what I thought too - but my immune system is definitely weaker. Think Im going to have to go to the docs and get antibiotics if they will prescribe. I cant keep going on like this. Ive had an intermittent cough, heavy phlegm chest issue for months now. It just goes for a few weeks then comes back 

I reduced the t3 to 25mcg as Ive had a sore throat from too much t3 before - just a trial to see if it helps 

Cheers for the complement about weight loss.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

durhamlad said:


> See thats what I thought too - but my immune system is definitely weaker. Think Im going to have to go to the docs and get antibiotics if they will prescribe. I cant keep going on like this. Ive had an intermittent cough, heavy phlegm chest issue for months now. It just goes for a few weeks then comes back
> 
> I reduced the t3 to 25mcg as Ive had a sore throat from too much t3 before - just a trial to see if it helps
> 
> Cheers for the complement about weight loss.


No mate I'm pretty sure any thing that's used to make explosive is fairly toxic so there for ur immune system will be low, just don't run it for to long u have lost 22pounds how much more do U wane lose,

Bare in mind say 15 is water and glycogen that's still 7 pounds of fat in 14 days !


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

reza85 said:


> No mate I'm pretty sure any thing that's used to make explosive is fairly toxic so there for ur immune system will be low, just don't run it for to long u have lost 22pounds how much more do U wane lose,
> 
> Bare in mind say 15 is water and glycogen that's still 7 pounds of fat in 14 days !


was hoping another 10 pounds, but going to run it till Tuesday the come off/cut it short to let my system clear of it before Egypt


----------

